# They grow so fast!



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

On a daily basis we've been commenting on how Gandhi is growing all the time ("I think he's grown since I left the house this morning!") and looking back on some photos we were probably right and not just imagining it - they just grow so fast!

Here's baby Gandhi when we brought him home at 8.5 weeks - what a tiny little thing he looks now!










Now at 12 weeks he is growing into a very handsome boy:











:ilmc:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I love little ghandi, what a great little name. He's very handsome.
They do grow so very fast at the puppy stage.
It was like Ralph grew every night and when we opened the crate each morning he was bigger and bigger - it was like having digby! The biggest dog in the world ha.
I think he's stopped now?
Enjoy the puppy days with ghandi


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh I love little ghandi, what a great little name. He's very handsome.
> They do grow so very fast at the puppy stage.
> It was like Ralph grew every night and when we opened the crate each morning he was bigger and bigger - it was like having digby! The biggest dog in the world ha.
> I think he's stopped now?
> Enjoy the puppy days with ghandi


That happened with Poppy. I would leave the room when I came back she was much bigger. Whoops had my reading glasses on 
Yes they do seem to grow daily.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> That happened with Poppy. I would leave the room when I came back she was much bigger. Whoops had my reading glasses on
> Yes they do seem to grow daily.


Chuckle


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ps..ghandi is a handsome boy xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They do grow fast! He is adorable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this guy.. Gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really lovely looking pup, yep they grow like weeds!


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes funnily enough we have just commented tonight that Oakley seems to gave grown and he has only been with us three days!

Ironically through the two weeks from originally meeting him to collection he had hardly seem to have grown at all. Looking at the pictures above it's quite scary to see how big he will get in the next four weeks. Think we need to enjoy these weeks as much as we can.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We've been going to the dog park on the weekends since they were 15 weeks and every week everyone is amazed at how much they grow every week. Um, they do stop, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Muddy paws said:


> Yes funnily enough we have just commented tonight that Oakley seems to gave grown and he has only been with us three days!
> 
> Ironically through the two weeks from originally meeting him to collection he had hardly seem to have grown at all. Looking at the pictures above it's quite scary to see how big he will get in the next four weeks. Think we need to enjoy these weeks as much as we can.
> 
> ...


Use the camera lots!  In particular take some photos of you as a family with him because we've taken lots of pictures of him but not many of us with him and we should do that! (we've started now)

We're enjoying every minute of Gandhi being a puppy. It's great where he is now because he's stronger and more agile so able to play good games and things. When he was very little he would fall over and run into things - I used to keep worrying about him bumping his head but he was always fine after! 

It's such an exciting process watching them change.

He still smells lovely as well! :baby:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> We've been going to the dog park on the weekends since they were 15 weeks and every week everyone is amazed at how much they grow every week. Um, they do stop, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Their hair also grows every week - this is a significant factor in overall growth perception!

When do they stop growing?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> Their hair also grows every week - this is a significant factor in overall growth perception!
> 
> When do they stop growing?


That grows fast too. But I can really tell as they can now reach higher points in the house (coffee table, side table, kitchen table,kitchen counter) when they stand on their hind legs. I'm crossing my fingers that it's not much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

